# Motherboard recommendation.

## sktrdie

I want to build a computer hopefully with Gentoo... anyway Linux for sure.

Ive been doing some research around (also users from this forum) and i've got a list of what i need to get, and what will be compatible...

MB:    ASUS A7N8X-VM

Proc:  AMD Sempron 2200+ to 3000+

the ASUS A7N8X-VM is a very good MB, but i wanna know if its really fully, and i mean FULLY compatible with Linux. Mostly on Linux i will do the regualr stuff and i will use it as a Desktop/Home machine....

Also lots of movies, i guess the build in GeForce 4 MX will be fully compatible, with also Graphics acceleration and everything...

let me know if any of you had experience or know if this is good..

i will appreciate any advice, also because im VERY NEW to linux and linux world.

----------

## Kuhndog86

That configuration is new enoulgh that everything should just work.  It is remotly possible that you may need to install some third party drivers--well, you will if you want 3d acceleration-- but everthing should fully work without too many problems.

----------

## mjbjr

I don't know this mobo in particular, but with any you want to check on the status of:

   the BIOS - brand and version - google for gento/linux problems

   on board chips (lan, sound, graphics, etc) - find out in particular which ones they are, google for compatibility problems

   hardware monitoring - again which sensor, does lm sensors support it

I generally like ASUS mobo's, and have 2 of them, but one uses a custom asic for hardware monitoring for which ASUS

refuses to release details and is not supported by lm sensors.  It also uses a Promise RAID/SATA onboard chip which is

not yet supported by the latest kernels.

----------

